# all hallows eve(not on halloween?)



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

so the lady across the street was over a few minutes ago and I was showing her some flyers I made on the computer. they say "All Ages Welcome, On Halloween" but one of them says "All Ages Welcome, On All Hallows Eve"
Same thing right? well not to her. she asked why it said the "eve of halloween". she said people would come to my house on the 30th and ask for candy and then egg my house when i tell them its the wrong day.

Is this true? Are a lot of people really dumb enough to think "All Hallows Eve" means the day BEFORE halloween?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Wouldn't surprise me these days, a lot of folk really are ignorant about the whole holiday in general. 

-TM


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Halloween means All Hallows Eve. It is the day before All Hallows Day. She is under the impression that All Hallows Day and Halloween are the same thing. She obviously didn't pay attention in English class.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Evil Queen said:


> Halloween means All Hallows Eve. It is the day before All Hallows Day.


I know this. and I thought most(if not all) people knew this. So thats what I'm saying, how many people don't know this!?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I think her misconception is the "eve" part which to most is the day before...
xmas eve . newyrs eve... 
when people read 'eve' they think the night before. I would guess people not into Halloween think the same


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

The stupidity of the general public never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Remember, we live in a culture where instructions are posted on packages of moist towelettes and toothpicks.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Revenant said:


> Remember, we live in a I have no common sense culture where instructions are posted on packages of moist towelettes and toothpicks.


I added


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

I wish I were still surprised by idiocy. Turns out that I'm not. 

Sometimes I just want to kick people.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

It is quite amazing, isn't it? I think it may stem from most people accepting what they are told as truth, and never researching for themselves. I'm sure these same people would deny up and down until the next ice age, instead of actually finding out for themselves, that the reason Christmas is December 25 is because the church found it easier to assimilate conquered pagan nations into Christianity if they allowed them to keep the dates of their pagan festivals and just "re-brand" them as Christian holidays...


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Ok I'll play devil's advocate here. 

I really do not think the general public is stupid or ignorant on this subject. They just are not into Halloween like some people on here are. That does not make them stupid. It just means they are less informed, or do not want to be informed. The hobby here is Halloween. My other hobby is marine aquariums but just because I know more about it than many others does not make them ignorant or stupid, it just means they know less about the subject. 

If you truly want to help those less fortunate than ourselves on the subject do not become irate or belittle them, but instead educate them so that they too can become a more informed person. 

....and I'm coming down off the soapbox


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Eanders hit the nail on the head. As a former Social Studies teacher I applaud him for having paid attention in class  . 

Actually, when I was growing up we called the night before Halloween 'Devil's night.'


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Psyko99, I grew up near Detroit, and that's what it was always called there, as well...I'm sure everyone has heard the stories...

Thanks for the applause.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Tuck is right, lets not be too quick to call people stupid because they don't know details about something. For one thing, most religions don't even honor Nov. 1st as a holiday, so it is just out of their realm of knowledge. 

I don't know much about Passover or Yom Kippur, but rather than getting put out, our Jewish unit secretary explained her family's traditions. So rather than accuse, share and explain. You might just get a convert! Break down Halloween for them, most people (even some enthusiasts that I've met) don't get the Hallowe'en spelling.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

yeah, i guess people are not idiots, just un-informed. Sad though.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Well I for one am standing proud and shouting at the the top of my lungs that I am stupid. Makes people expect much less of you, but don't tell too many people, otherwise EVERYONE will be "stupid".
Actually, I know that Halloween and All Hallow's Eve are the same thing, but I'm not really up on all the history, nor am I an authority on the Pagan/ Christian correlation. Perhaps, someone would like to enlighten me, I'm always interested in new things.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

BudMan here's a good place to start.

http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Forum/7280/


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

I know that a lot of our current Halloween traditions are passed on from Irish and Scottish immigrants. Instead of carving pumpkins, though, the Scottish would carve lanterns out of turnips! There's actually been a push lately from some people across the pond there to abandon more "Americanized" Halloween traditions and try to revive the old-world traditions...


----------

